# Talk about heart BREAK. now I need someone to repair it



## Bottlehoarder (Nov 24, 2020)

Found this beautiful embossed j.h.cutter old bourbon whiskey and to my dismay its applied top sheared clean across the connection point . I was told it would be a easy fix for a professional which leads to my question, does anyone know how or someone who can fix it and would it be worth fixing in hopes to put on the market to sell?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 24, 2020)

So sorry about that one. I have fixed bottles before but not sure you would call me a pro. I used nano glass repair glue on my last one. It came out good. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Nov 24, 2020)

Other than a bottle collector, most average people seeing it on a shelf wouldn't even realize it was broken (don't know what category you'd fall into).  It certainly doesn't look like a jagged break like most do.   If you do decide to repair/sell, just make sure to disclose that it's been worked on, so the new owner doesn't pick it up from the top and make a REAL smash up


----------

